# Major DIY project Stand/Sump/etc.....



## john73738 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hello,

Starting my first DIY project and looking for comments on my initial designs. My project is a Stand for my 75 gallon Cichlid Tank that has a build in sump filter underneath. My goal is to filter 750 +- gph. The project will also include a DIY under gravel filtration system, homemade caves, 3d background with hood. Phew. Here are a couple of pictures of my design done on google sketchit.

Ok here is the method to my madness, Starting on the left of the picture, water is siphoned into a 3 drawer sterlite organizer filled with filter media and pot scrubbers. After that it drops into the first chamber.

The water then overflows into the 2nd chamber that may (most likely) be planted.

Then it finally overflows to the 3rd chamber the return chamber.

Other key features to the project,

The return will have a â€œTâ€


----------



## ben1988 (May 2, 2009)

I too used a drawer organizer for my filter media and i have only problem with it. and thats that the water likes to flow over to the sides and miss the pads all together.


----------



## john73738 (Sep 22, 2009)

Saw a remedy for that. cut out the bottom leaving an edge. then add a course mesh instead of drilling holes. figure that will take care of the spill over problem.

Dunno will try different things and use the best.

Love to experiment too 

Bear


----------



## john73738 (Sep 22, 2009)

New addition, Took the thought odf the drawers leaking over the top, and designed this little baby. It is made of 3" or 4" pvc. It would have a screw on top for access and a cap in the bottom. The intake and exit pipes are drilled glued into the filter. Then filter media is added. Could also be used for bio filtering just fill with pot scrubbers or bio balls.

Thinking of using 2 on my sump design.

Only thought is that the intake may be loud without an elbow in which case I would just put one on without cementing so it can be removed for filter repolacement.

Thoughts???????

Bear


----------



## john73738 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi All,

Got some new ideas on paper, but am tied up getting the last minute details taken care of for my Wedding Monday. Will post when we return from the Honeymoon.

Cheers All

Bear


----------



## john73738 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi,

I am back, and I realized that I found a great lady, she is pushing me to get started on my project. Sump and overflow start this weekend 

One question, does an overflow box have to just skim the top, or can it draw from different levels of the tank? I have an idea for a multi chamber skimmer tower that will draw from the top as well as the lower level of the tank. Will post pics as soon as I have put my idea on paper. As all have have read I am bound and determined to make this as complicated as possible while making it elegant :dancing:

Cheers til later

Bear


----------



## Guams (Aug 21, 2009)

john73738 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am back, and I realized that I found a great lady, she is pushing me to get started on my project. Sump and overflow start this weekend
> 
> ...


There's the "Skimmerless Overflow" in the library which, coincidentally, I finished building just a few hours ago. I'm drawing from both near the bottom and about mid-way up. I'm sure you could configure one to both skim the top and draw from the bottom.


----------



## gtphale (Oct 12, 2008)

Finished the skimmerless overflow from the library a month or two ago and I'm loving it. I will probably add a skimmer overflow here soon as I'm not maxxing out my pump yet.


----------



## john73738 (Sep 22, 2009)

OK, thanks, I will post pics of the design, as well as pics of the construction soon.


----------



## john73738 (Sep 22, 2009)

One more question before I start........

Moving next month, the tanks are the last to go and the fish are being moved in 10 gal rubbermaid tubs. Now the fish from the 75 I am beginning the project on will be living there until I complete the project. I have a canister that I will modify the intake and return to be able to use in multiple tubs. Has anyone done this and how long would the fish last, or should I get larger tubs.

Tanks :fish:


----------



## john73738 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi All,

Thought I would post a couple before pics of my project tank. Picked up the Styro today and am planning the BG now. Pics of the progress when I have made any other than just the outlines.




























Just plain and Blah............ That is gonna change 

Dont change that channel opcorn:

Bear


----------



## Clink51 (Aug 4, 2011)

so uhhh what happened?


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Members last post, Tue Apr 20, 2010.


----------



## theyangman (Nov 5, 2011)

john73738 said:


> Dont change that channel opcorn:
> 
> Bear


Apparently the show was cancelled.


----------

